# Varnyard Chacoan breeding pair!!



## snibborsirk (Dec 4, 2015)

anybody else see the breeding pair of Varnyard Chacoans for sale at fauna classifieds? Man I wish I had some extra cash (and space!). Could someone please buy them and give me first dibs on the hatchlings!!!


----------



## Rud3dog (Dec 5, 2015)

What do you find so special about them if you dont mind me asking


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 5, 2015)

From what I've seen, Bobby Hill (Varnyard) had the best looking and prob the largest Chacoans. Been waiting for someone to pop up that's breeding some of his stock but haven't seen any hatchlings available.


----------



## Rud3dog (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you have any links to "his" offsprings? Every thing I read about the guy was he was a crook and a lier, and just tons of negative things about him.


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah it's unfortunate how he went sideways - had a good thing going. Look back in this Chacoan thread and he has a ton of posts with pics. His user name is Varnyard and he was a moderator I think. Literally the first post in this thread is from him. Most of his little guys have awesome banding and look to be 75% (just guessing) white!


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 5, 2015)

Rud3dog - yours actually reminds me of one of the Varnyards with his awesome pattern - you def struck gold with your Chacoan!


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 5, 2015)

Rud3dog - check this out. First pic is obviously your Chacoan - second is a Varnyard Chacoan pic I found. Look familiar!!!


----------



## HeatherN (Dec 15, 2015)

Someone should totally snatch up his stock. I agree that it's too bad how things went with Bobby. I had a good experience with him and he bred some amazing tegus.


----------



## Mitchell Warden (Dec 8, 2016)

Super old thread but WHO IF ANYONE has some VARNYARD stock for sale


----------



## TheMass33 (Jan 22, 2017)

Does anyone have any of his Stock?


----------

